# Moh



## korma73 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello to everyone

I have to take a MOH exam to get my doctor license in order to work in Dubai.

Does anyone know when is the exam and what is about?

Thank you


----------



## Mo0nStaR21 (Jun 25, 2010)

korma73 said:


> Hello to everyone
> 
> I have to take a MOH exam to get my doctor license in order to work in Dubai.
> 
> ...


*to get your doctor license in Dubai you would have to apply in DHA.
try logging onto their website and register there and then follow the steps.. there is a process of uploading documents and application forms before you can take the exam..
if you have found a clinic/hospital to work in ..they can be the one to apply for you
anyway this is the registration page:
http://eservices.dha.gov.ae/DHAWeb/Account/UserRegistration.aspx

atleast thats what I know of... hope it would be of help..

*


----------



## MaybeMove (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, 

I am a lab analyst looking to move out to Dubai next year, fingers crossed. 

I've been looking at getting the DHA licence so I can work in potentially a hosp lab. 

Have registered online on the DHA website, going to get all the required doc's together and submit my application soon. 

thanks for posting this as it seems there is very little info about obtaining this licence. I posted a topic before about it and nobody replied.


----------

